# Can someone tell me how to remove a Forum Topic



## sharperone (Oct 26, 2012)

I made a new Topic. It looks like crap and I can't figure out how to remove it. Is there a way to do this?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Bottom right hand corner of your post, there will be an edit button. Click on edit, and there may be an option to delete. If no otion to delete, just erase all the text and replace with some bull kaka like "please remove".


----------



## sharperone (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks Grumpy,

The problem I have is the post is covered by an advertisement and I can't select the edit tab. I will have to live with it. I sent a message the date I posted to the site owner maybe they can delete the post.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

In the lower left corner in the post under your name where it says "online" there is a little flag. You can use that flag to report your post and request it be removed. This forum does need more moderation for sure!


----------

